# Amazon Patents "Shooting In Front Of A White Background"...



## Steve5D (May 9, 2014)

This is pretty funny. Apparently, Amazon has patented the process of photographing things in front of a white background:

STUDIO ARRANGEMENT



> How does this breakthrough work in practice? Glad you asked.
> 
> 1. Turn back lights on.
> 2. Turn front lights on.
> ...


----------



## 480sparky (May 9, 2014)

I've patented taking photos with star light.  So, you can't take images using it, including daytime, astrophotography or even photos of the moon, without my permission.


----------



## photoguy99 (May 9, 2014)

The commentators as usual have it wrong.

They've patented a very specific arrangement which produces a seamless white field on which the object visually floats, that is, no visible platform or support, as well as a reflection of the object. In camera.

It's probably still a bad patent with a ton of prior art out there. But it's not a patent on taking pictures.

Too bad nobody on the internet reads any more.


----------

